# Anyone at rallyday tomorrow?



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

I will be - with WREC, we have a stand in the main paddock area.

come and say hi! 

James.


----------



## nickygixer-k5 (Jul 7, 2009)

Will pop over and say hi


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

what is it ????where?????will i be able to spend money????


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

just seen the date C0CK


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Ti22 said:


> I will be - with WREC, we have a stand in the main paddock area.
> 
> come and say hi!
> 
> James.


Whats WREC James?


----------



## gibzy (Feb 25, 2011)

Huw said:


> Whats WREC James?


World Rally Enthusiasts Club :thumb:


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Awesome day! Prepped a car for the show including front bumper removal and clean, headlight splitting and hub painting.. watch this space for the writeup!


----------

